# Knitted Christmas bells pattern



## evelien (Feb 11, 2013)

http://lvly.nl/en/knitted-christmas-bells/
Hi everybody who loves to knit,

Here's my free pattern from Christmas bells. I hope you'll like it, English is not main language, so sorry if you find any mistakes

I know it's a bit soon but, Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## miriam (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't see the patterns. Your bells are beautiful!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## evelien (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry, It must be there now


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I made these many years ago and I think the pattern was in the Workbasket - unfortunately I got rid of all of those pattern books AAAHHHH! Also made knitted pin cushions that were quick and cute gifts. Thanks for posting this pattern.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have made bells like this for years... use them instead of ribbons on parcels


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Evelien

Your English is vey good. Read the pattern through a few times, then understood it

Marg


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I read the pattern, too, and also understood it.....thanks!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Knitted Christmas bells

To get in the mood for Christmas, I post this pattern so you will have enough time to finsh them
To make this knitted Christmas bells, I used:
-white Ribbon XL which you can buy here
-two bells which you can buy here
-a pair of knitting needles size 10,5 or 7mm
-2 yards satin ribbon
Cast on 12 stitches and knit 35 needles in garter stitch, but at one side of your work you slip the first stitch when you start the needle. After 35 needles cast of the stitches
Pick up 40 stitches at the opposite side of where you slipped the first stitch
1 row knit
2 row purl
3 row knit
4 row purl
5 row knit
6 row cast of in purl
Close the sides of the bell and pick up the stitches you slipped and pull them together.
Make another bell, gether the bells with the ribbon and put the bells inside.
Merry Xmas everybody


The picture didn't copy over.


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

How cute to embellish Christmas presents ! Thank you.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank You.. :thumbup:


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

What is the overall size of the knitted bells when finished?


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, very easy to understand.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Do you really mean this? " knit 35 *needles* in garter stitch"

Or should that be " 35 *rows*"?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

They are so easy! Nice work!


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

evelien said:


> http://lvly.nl/en/knitted-christmas-bells/
> Hi everybody who loves to knit,
> 
> Here's my free pattern from Christmas bells. I hope you'll like it, English is not main language, so sorry if you find any mistakes
> ...


These are so adorable! thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

The bells are lovely. Thank you for the pattern,

Ruth


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Well done, really pretty


----------



## SaraDwyer (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Evelien, I've been looking for a small project to stash bust - this one is perfect! Your pattern and picture loaded perfectly well, easy to read, clear to see. :-D


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

these would be nice for wedding decorations too


----------



## evelien (Feb 11, 2013)

With the yarn I used the bells are about 22 cm, that's 10 inch high


----------



## evelien (Feb 11, 2013)

I mean 35 rows


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

evelien said:


> http://lvly.nl/en/knitted-christmas-bells/
> Hi everybody who loves to knit,
> 
> Here's my free pattern from Christmas bells. I hope you'll like it, English is not main language, so sorry if you find any mistakes
> ...


How many languages do you speak? I am impressed.


----------

